# Alum saugeye



## Bleeding Minnow

Hey guys. Just wondering if the saugeye have been active? I havent been out for almost a month but hope to get the boat out this weekend. Was hitting them pretty good trolling cranks in 8-10 FOW last time I got out. Thanks and good luck out there.


----------



## onthewater

The eye bite has slowed for us. Still catching a few but not getting the numbers we were a month ago. Most fish are still just shy of being legal. Last two trips the best depth was 14-17 feet.


----------



## fishslim

Ying and i were out around 3 hours yesterday kept 5 eyes from 16-19" all came in 5-8 foot water. Threw couple more back as well.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Ran cranks in 6-12 fow for a bit this morning. No action so plan B was to slow roll worm harnesses in deeper water but troll motor terminal fried. Ran some deep diving cranks but still no luck. What I don't understand is why the jet skiers need to use us trollers as a slalom course.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## onthewater

Not the least bit surprised you caught eyes in 5-8 feet. Water temperature and dissolved oxygen are at fish comfy levels from the surface down to the thermocline, which appears to 28-29 feet right now. Much deeper than normal for this time of year. . Those fish can be comfortable from near the surface to about 28 feet right now. Makes it tough to find them. Nice job Slim.


----------



## Mylife614

I have been struggling past few wks bringing in eyes. Trolling cranks an bouncers with harnesses an meat. 
I'm hoping to get out tomorrow an Tuesday eve bringin a buddy out Tom an a lady friend I met the other wk, would love to bring some in. 
What's your go to harness colors? 

Also if y'all could pass along any basic info depths, what pool has been producing best, North middle or south. If appreciate it. I Wana get some in the boat.
Feel free to pm any info would be greatly appreciated. If you are alum regulars I'm sure we will cross paths soon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Made it out this eve trolled south pool West Bank. Bouncers gold harnesses , marked ton of eyes on the ledges. Caught ton of trash fish, managed 2 eyes no keepers back at it there or hoover Tom eve. Excited about these cool evenings this week 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

What are your thoughts with these cooler temps? Trying to get back out this eve and later in the wk 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6

I have hit alum 4 nights the past two weeks. Every night I have had at least 4 keeper eyes. It has been a great situation for fishing with these temps but I honestly catch fish this way all summer. Just a fast troll would work well. I will be out again tonight... Don't be afraid of shallow all year!


----------



## bill43011

I must be doing something wrong trolled about 4 hours this am and nothing


----------



## Mylife614

We caught bunch of trash fish yesterday, did manage a nice fat keeper. Damn hung up/ lost 2 bottom bouncers an harnesses . That's alum for ya. Might get back out Tom eve 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Mylife614 said:


> We caught bunch of trash fish yesterday, did manage a nice fat keeper. Damn hung up/ lost 2 bottom bouncers an harnesses . That's alum for ya. Might get back out Tom eve
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Cabelas Snagmaster! Worth it's weight in gold! Maybe even more valuable at this point! lol


----------



## jiggerman

Mike
Can you please invite Walleye24 out on your boat, he is driving me crazy to go fishing? Thanks Jiggerman


----------



## ying6

I went out again last night. Managed 2 eyes and a ton of crappie. Also caught at least a 10# cat on a crank. Cool evening and a lot of fun. 
What do you consider a "trash" fish? The only key I can tell you for me is that I sped up and found that I caught more eyes. We also did catch 3 Largemouth bass. 
take care 
Mike


----------



## Mylife614

Was using worm harnesses so the trash fish were all the damn bluegills, catching em or gettin robbed, I caught a Bunch of crappie the other day trolling cranks. That cat must have been a
Good time brining in. Hope to get out this eve an this weekend if we don't head north to perch fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Troy Dave

Was over camping from Saturday thru Wednesday. From Sat evening to mid morning Monday I caught about 12 saugeye jigging a 1/8 oz silver spoon. Also lots of crappie, bluegill and white bass. Then switched to a jig & twister tail tipped with a piece of crawler from mid Mon. thru Wednesday and caught about 30. Tuesday was the best day of the trip for numbers. Most were small probably only seven would have been over 15 in. Also caught 2 carp on the spoons and ultra lite rod. One about 36 in and the other about 24 in. I don't know what it is about Alum Creek, I only make one or two camping trips here each year but I always get at least one or two carp each trip. I fish CJ Brown all summer and catch about one a year. Thought the big one was going to break my rod when it made a run right under the boat.


----------



## Mylife614

Those carp on an ultra light were a rush. Where abouts on the lake were u targeting? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Troy Dave

A flat out in front of what I think is called Big Run Cove, north of the campground ramp.


----------



## Mylife614

Appreciate it, anyone getting out this eve or over the weekend? Trying to make my kind up, either fishing tonight or bar an meet up with a lady friend? Ill def be out Tom am early regardless 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rkierner

Women come and go.. Weather like this in August in Ohio is something you can't pass on


----------



## Mylife614

2 steps ahead of ya puttin boat in here in 20 min fishin till dark meetin up with em later haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Got into a few decent ones this eve! Gold harnesses on bouncer in 10-12 ft southern pool. Will be back out at sun up, as long as I'm not out too late tonight. Perfect eve on the boat 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Back out this am caught a few 13-14" eyes running bouncers an a chartreuse harness West Bank 10-12 ft nothing on the cranks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Thinking about going here soon. May hit Hoover though I'm undecided.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Still undecided. Where should I go? Only have an 80# Terrova for Hoover as my main motor is 70hp.


----------



## Mylife614

Alum had alot of boats on it when I jus drove down chesire, but surprisingly not many in the southern pool. Let us know how ya do, I still haven't been out on hover in our boat yet or this yr. we luckily have a 9.9 jus our boat store at buddies barn 2 mins from alum ramps it's an easy choice most days 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Found 3 keepers on thurs night...waiting for the crowd to clear a bit but will be out soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Question... After dark how do you typically fish for saugeye? Do you continue trolling? Vertical jig etc? Honestly we usually only fish till dark. After dark we target cats but, wondering how y'all target eyes after dark 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

I typically fish the 2-12ft range at dusk and after dark. I usually will troll cranks in the 6' and deeper water and cast big joshys in the shallows. Some nights one or the other works better, some nights it doesn't matter. Lol...that's my typical 'summer' pattern starting point.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6

Fished Alum Sunday morning from 6:30-10:00. No eyes, but we did catch a TON of white bass in the same area we caught eyes a few days before. 
I think I ran into an OGF guy out there... Hope you did well.
Mike


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Mylife614 said:


> Alum had alot of boats on it when I jus drove down chesire, but surprisingly not many in the southern pool. Let us know how ya do, I still haven't been out on hover in our boat yet or this yr. we luckily have a 9.9 jus our boat store at buddies barn 2 mins from alum ramps it's an easy choice most days
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ended up mowing the lawn. Which leaves me open for tonight or tomorrow morning!  Anyone going out tonight?


----------



## Mylife614

I was thinking about hitting the water this evening, but it all depends what I hear back about a big meeting I may have set up for early am. Being 24 being owner/president of a start up business it takes precedence over my love for fishing haha. But trust me you'll be seeing me around town soon enough . If you make it out let us know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Making the call. Hitting Hoover late. I'll post results.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Hit Alum last night with my first fat stinky skunk of the year. My buddy I took out caught a few decent smallies on a tube. I used Joshy's all night and really wish I would have put them down but I just kept trying different colors with no avail. I wish I would have moved to a different pool but got stuck by trying to chase white bass. Oh well... another day hopefully will be better.


----------



## ying6

Caught 4 more. These are all 18... 
4-6 ft of water.


----------



## Mylife614

Ying what section of the lake? Trolling cranks or harnesses? Some good looking eyes there. I have a meeting this evening at 6 but plan to be back out tomorrow evening 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good thread guys... ying way to find some better fish. Good to see alum comeing back alive! Now lets pray for no big floods or long periods of drawing water... had lots of fun on alum earlier this summer mainly fishing with stratos93. But haven't fished it much since mid-july... but do plan on roaming the shores one night this weekend. Or getting the boat out Sunday am.


----------



## MDBuckeye

ying6 said:


> Caught 4 more. These are all 18...
> 4-6 ft of water.


You suck... :beat-up::beat-up::beat-up::beat-up::beat-up:


----------



## fishslim

Yeah Ying you are worthless you can let them rest a day or to so i can go get some. Oops i did just not there my 4 were 18"-22" in 3-4 foot of water and very fat. Big Joshy Silktruese got them in 35 minutes and a couple dinks around 3 this afternoon and not in my boat Mike take that  Bobby it is starting to happen again i would recheck the spot you got some awhile back. Water starting to heat back up pushing the eyes shallower again. Jason heard voice mail when i got home was out with my retired buddy getting a load of crappie and whites and hybrids last night in boat and they were keeping us real busy.


----------



## ying6

I promise I don't have all the answers but......lol...... don't fish so deep! If you bang bottom you are in a zone. Shallow. Shallow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim

Shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Deeeeeeeeeeeeep go deeeeeeeeep:d


----------



## Mylife614

Damn weather app, put in the water around 530 started trolling spot we have been catching. Looked like we were going to get a lil front blowing through saw a flash of lightning in the distance. Pull my app up says 90% head to dock load boat 10 mins later I'm comin back on chesire bridge clear as can be lol. Oh well, skunked an cut short. Ill be back out fri 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

What do you use? Wunderground showed 40% chance and just a small line in radar. Was gonna head out but have the boat torn apart and I got lazy. Caught 1 small bass and a tennis ball(???)2 nights ago on Hoover!  Not a skunk! Woohoo! Lots of nice marks, no one was hungry I guess.


----------



## Mylife614

I was using weather channel app, it has been jumping all around as of late an my opinion not very accurate. I should have stuck it out, but had younger sister out with me, so I played it safe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre

How does Vertical Jigging with Vibe's do the time of the year? Day or night? Anyone having luck with them? I catch all my Vibe fish in the Fall/Winter....but I've heard the Silver or Gold color can catch eyes and other species all year round. Any Vibe input out there?


----------



## jray

generally the vibe bite for us is done by now. Not to say some aren't caught on vibes later. The weather this year is the wildcard though and they are probably accessible by vibe. The fish are so spread out this year people are catching them on nearly every pattern.


----------



## MR2BASS

Just returned from Alum quick trip this morning. Out for 2 hours checking boat out after have new throttle cables put on. Notice baitfish busting on top and seagulls working on them. decided to fish a little bit. Had a Norman Baby N tied on (shad) made 3 cast nailed a 16 1/2 suageye couple more cast caught a 14 incher all total I caught and released 9 eyes 3 smallies and 1 crappie. I was just north of Cheshire stright out in front of ramp in 10 to 18 feet of water.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

good to hear the bite is all over. too bad i cant find time to get after em right now. getting ready for a canada fishing trip in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Mylife614

Alright. I got a damn early start to my work day today to guarantee ill be done and on the water fishin around 5 for the eve. Trying to put some keepers in the boat. Thinking about starting off trolling West Bank southern pool. Might head up to middle pool an troll around the rd beds . Any suggestions, anyone else gonna be on the lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Well...suffered my first eye and smallie skunking in quite a while tonight...a few cats were active however

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Well I'm on business till wed in Chicago, missed out on a trip with my buddy to walleye an perch fish erie, won't be back out on alum this wed prob thurs night. We will see what this heat have to do with the activity 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Got on a couple this eve southern pool West Bank on a chartreuse harness w bouncer. No keepers biggest was 14.75 cigar build came on a hump in 12ftw


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy

We trolled last night for them and for nothing. A couple crappie and a cat, but no eyes. We were trolling cranks. Hitting 8-12 fow, was surprised we got none. NE wind probably didn't help. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy

Also went shallower with Joshy's and still nothing. Two good hits that felt like a saugeye but didn't get a hook set.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

Lost one keeper (19"?) at the boat on Monday. Had one good hookup yesterday but lost it on the way in. Turned my kayak right around. Shook the crank hard. Had another turn the boat but pretty sure it was a big catfish. 12-15 foot of water with lots of bait fish marks. Killed the crappie both days. Was really hoping for saugeye though. Did get a small muskie yesterday.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

If it's not lightning in the am we will be on the lake around 7am. We'll see how the water looks after this rain. Hopefully get on some 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## moke11

Tonight, I Busted out the cast net for some shad. Drop shotting shad got me two quick eyes before the cats moved in.


----------



## gone-fishing

Released about a dozen eyes along with a nice cat and afew crappie. Cranks and harnesses in12-20 fow from 5-8. Almost had the entire south pool to myself !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6

gf. were you fishing cranks and harnesses at the same speed? Were you able to hit bottom with your cranks?


----------



## gone-fishing

Yes and yes. 1.7-2.2 mph

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

What color blade on the harness gf? We have been doing well with chartreuse and gold. Will be out tomorrow an fri evenings southern pool 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Silver indiana blade. Chartreuse and dark red beads. First I threw out so not sure if it mattered, first crank I threw out also and it was gold and black. Chartreuse and gold beads with a willow are my go to at alum though

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gone-fishing

Not so great tonight...bout 10 fish but only 4 eyes and all short

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Will be out tomorrow. What type of boat do you have I'm sure buddy an I have crossed paths with ya. We get out typically a few times a wk 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Usually in my old 14' white starcraft. Not much to look at!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MR_KLN

I went yesterday 3 saugeye off the bank all of them 16 to 18 inches on mepps Black fury black and chartreuse number 3


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614

Heading to grab my buddy an the boat now. Hopefully we'll get on em looks like one hell of a perfect eve to be outdoors 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## st.slippy

Yesterday, daytime got 18 eyes and some other random fish bouncing. Depths were all over. Caught them as shallow as 10 and as deep as 26. Not a ton of keepers though. Bait is everywhere water temps have been stable for weeks, thus fish are everywhere. Good luck to the evening crowd.


----------



## Mylife614

Only managed a single eye but he was a nice fat 15 1/4 keeper that wind had us all over hard to keep good depth snagged up an lost 2 fav harnesses nice eve on the lake tho 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Managed bout 6 tonight. Had like 3 crappie just short of 13" a few perch and wb also. Chilly tonight!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Damn good crappie! How deep were the deep. I have never caught one at alum 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone-fishing

Catch a few every now and then...usually crappie fishing though. They were on a steep drop off so hard to tell...best guess is 16-18'. Marked a whole school of them

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## claytonhaske

gone-fishing said:


> Managed bout 6 tonight. Had like 3 crappie just short of 13" a few perch and wb also. Chilly tonight!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


how big were the perch????


----------



## gone-fishing

Not big enough...6-8"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gone-fishing

6 or so eyes tonight but had gf with me so had 4 lines out. Good bite for bout an hr, had a few doubles and a triple so kinda hectic. Lost a few close to the boat. Couple nice cats and papermouths also. Bouncers took all the eyes mostly 22-26 fow.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6

Out now. Not much going on

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Talonman

What are a few good harnesses that you guys use for eyes on Alum?

I have lots of crank bates, but currently don't own a single night-crawler harness.

If that beats out cranking, might have to pick a few up! :car:


----------



## Mylife614

Chartreuse and Gold have been my go to this summer double
Circle or single death roll hook 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ccart58

Talonman said:


> What are a few good harnesses that you guys use for eyes on Alum?
> 
> I have lots of crank bates, but currently don't own a single night-crawler harness.
> 
> If that beats out cranking, might have to pick a few up! :car:


just go to cabelas and get the stuff to make your own, they have the quick change clevis then you can change the blade color without changing the whole harness they are easy to make and tie and you can also make them any length you want, If you dont know how to tie them search for it on goggle, I always put a slow death hook on the end for the roll action


----------



## Talonman

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Mylife614

Any luck lately? I have not been on the lake in a few wks due to work an prepping for bow season. Thinking about getting out tomorrow am. I know there is a crappie tourney I believe, but yall been doin any good on the eyes? An how bout them crappie they movin shallow yet? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

i picked up a couple eyes last week but i wasnt targetting them. i was fancasting an area that was loaded with baitfish and two keepers popped on right at the boat. hoping to get after them a bit more here soon so if anybody is doing well (or not) id love to hear about it.


----------

